# Long Range Groundhog Rifle



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a savage .243 i got for long range varminating. I am looking forward to shooting some groundhogs this summer. As of now i have a Mueller 8-32X44 scope on top with the sunshade on and anything else that can be added to this rifle would be a help.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have cross sticks or a bi-pod ? Also what ammo are you shooting ?


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I averagly shoot hornady superformance varmint 58 grain v-max and i rest on a backpack with my gear is a bipod recomended?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I usually use my gear bag but many times I've switched up to shooting sticks. Depends on the terrain. Hunter's Specialty has nice one's for like 15 bucks or you can build your own. Many guys on here build there own and have shared how-to's on making them. Take a look back in the archives.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thansk for the tip ill check it out!! Might also consider a harris anyone owned any that could tip me off on quality of them.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Rangefinder with drop charts for your rifle/ammo/scope combo. Heavier bullets with higher BC to get out farther.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Harris makes a great bi-pod. Get the swiveling model. I'd still opt for sticks though, I find them to be much more maneuverable.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I to think Harris makes good stuff. I had one on my groundhog gun when I was hunting them. We would set up in the cut hay fields, spot one, go to the prone position and take the shot. I killed 88 one summer. They work very well for groundhogs.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help on the harris i think this will be my next investment!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Help on optics....anyone know if i should spend money on a bsa? they are cheap and affordable for me? i currently have a mueller and its fine but need a long range riflescope for my 308


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look into Vortex.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> Help on optics....anyone know if i should spend money on a bsa? they are cheap and affordable for me? i currently have a mueller and its fine but need a long range riflescope for my 308


 Why do you need a long range scope for the 308? A 3x9 is more then enough!!!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Its my ultra long range target rifle nothing fancy, i have a seperate 308 for hunting and i have a 3-9X40


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

and i will look into vortex thanks for the tip don


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> Help on optics....anyone know if i should spend money on a bsa? they are cheap and affordable for me? i currently have a mueller and its fine but need a long range riflescope for my 308


Use them at Boy Scout Camp. The kids have not messed one up in 4 years. Multiple scouts using the same guns over a 3 month period every summer. These are on .22 LR so I don't know how they would work on a 308.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would shoot heavier round.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Check into a Nikon 4.5 - 16.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had 2 BSA scopes and for the money they were great. I had one on 22 -250. And one a 30-06, I am hard on stuff , not abusive so much but hard and they both held up great, Is it a Leupold or Nikon : no but thats not what your paying for. I have payed alot more and gotten alot less. Eye releif seems to be good also.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

What is long range? You can get all of balistics from the Hornday web site and they help you on how to use it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

hassell said:


> Why do you need a long range scope for the 308? A 3x9 is more then enough!!!


Umm- because he wants one, Hassell....

Definitely go w/ a heavier bullet for shots over the 700 - 800 yd mark w/ the .243....

I just ordered a Simmons 6-21X44mm MilDot w/ side-focus parallax...Wasn't expensive (less than $150), & I've always had decent luck w/ Simmons optics...Gonna put it on my .223..

44mm is about the smallest objective lens that I'll use, especially when night-hunting for yotes/fox....My .308 has a 6-24X50mm...We use the .308's for our 1000+yd. groundhog shooting... I usually keep it on about 18-20X... 24X is kinda overkill, but I'd rather have the extra power & not need it than vice versa...

I love long-range whistle pig hunting!!! :teeth:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Agreed......I don't NEED any guns.....but I want them


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

+1, Fred. The oft-asked question of need is bogus. In any case, I wouldn't consider the BSA for any serious, precision work. There is a difference between plastic and glass - and, glass and good glass.


----------

